# متطلبات النظام الرطب... كتاب باللغة العربية... ما تريده هنا :)



## م. رياض النجار (28 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا هو الكتاب التاسع عشر من سلسلة أعمال مكافحة الحريق التي عزمت على تدوينها

متطلبات النظام الرطب

نص هذا الكتاب يعتمد على NFPA 13 إصدار 2013 .. إلا بعض النقاط القليلة

أرجو به وجه الله تعالى ..

وأرجو ممن يقرؤوه الدعاء ...

وأنا لا أجيز لأحد أخذ المعلومات من الكتاب للتربح والكسب


الكتب السابقة هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t450825.html​


----------



## Nile Man (28 أكتوبر 2014)

thanks a lot


----------



## wael nesim (28 أكتوبر 2014)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## salama1429 (29 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (31 أكتوبر 2014)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## ابوالبراء المصري (11 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## khaled elsone (13 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## ابوالبراء المصري (29 نوفمبر 2014)

هل فيه كت ب تانيه نزلت انا ده اخر واحد نزلته


----------



## م. رياض النجار (30 نوفمبر 2014)

هذا آخر كتاب تم نشره من السلسلة


----------



## hikal007 (8 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## Alaa Khalaf (13 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس ابو فاضل


----------



## mag2000_eg (14 ديسمبر 2014)

الف شكر..


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله بكم أخي رياض
وجزاك عنا كل خير
مشكور


----------



## eng.adelabdelhafiz (2 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ecc1010 (9 أبريل 2015)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
اللهم إجعل مصر أمنة رخاءا سخاءا وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين 
اللهم اغفر لى ولوالدى ولوالد والدى وللمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات ولمن له حق على ولمن دخل بيتى مؤمنا


----------



## E.LMOTHANA.MANSOUR (29 يونيو 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

